# Do you answer polls?



## Undeclared (Nov 10, 2011)

Assuming this poll doesn't count....I don't answer polls probably because they never fit my thoughts about whatever the poll concerns. Also being able to see what I voted for and letting others have those privileges irks me.. '-'


----------



## Abx (Oct 5, 2011)

I voted for yes, but my real answer is no.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I answered honestly. Yes.


----------



## kahaliya (Nov 11, 2011)

yeah most timed i do


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah, I answer some polls if they interest me.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I only said no because I feel like being a pain in the ass right now


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

How very meta...

*whimsical smile*


----------



## SwingAndMiss (Dec 23, 2011)

[pretend i didn't make this post]


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

I do answer polls but I answered "no" on this one just because I'm a comedic genius.

But in all seriousness I don't usually, because I feel like I have to explain myself. I prefer to respond in a post.


----------

